# Maybel Babel our Christmas Gift



## TaniaBee (Dec 21, 2015)

me and my husband wanted a pet because for us lol thats the next step in our relationship, kids maybe someday far away from now. So we looked into small pets that could be alone for a few hours at a time and be ok. Puppys were a no go as they require so much attention and can be very very loud. So we looked at getting a cat, and I grew up with one but she was outdoors and so different then owning a kitty, my childhood cat was an adult vs. a small kitty. We looked at shelters near by and found tons that had cats. Went into one not knowing if we would find the right one for us but said lets just look. We first had our eyes on a small black cat but then saw that this little Tabby who was about 3months old and apparently been there already 1month or so, she was so sweet seemed very interested in us from the start. I said we need to take her and the staff was so friendly telling us how she was one of there favorites to get adopted. We had a set pick up date and when we went back she was sick with an infection. They asked us if we wanted a another cat that was not ill, I asked if she would be ok they said of course that we just need a round of antibiotics and she would be good as new. My husband a caretake at heart was like we can't leave her of course well take her and then turns out when doing the paper work our city doesn't require a cat license so we never have to pay or renew, unless we move. It was meant to be, the first thing she did was purr into my arms and she was so sick she just wanted hugs n cuddles at first, didn't eat much, hated her meds but in a week she went from eating so little a day to just about normal now she's healthy and happy. She sleeps with us curled up into a ball, loves to play and Im so happy we got her. She so sweet sometimes a bit on the night side playing being loud but other than that we love our Maybel she's family. She's always fun to watch and rarely complains when we leave for work but is so happy to see us when we come home. The best christmas gift and it feels good to know she's not living in cold small caged, she loves having free range of the house n running around.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice story; everyone wins.


----------

